# Quickest way to collapse the dollar



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If Ben Bernanke wanted to destroy the dollar so Obama could declare martial law and cancel the elections, all he'd have to do is announce that the Fed will create money until the economy comes back.

Agree? Disagree? Any better ideas?


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

BillS said:


> If Ben Bernanke wanted to destroy the dollar so Obama could declare martial law and cancel the elections, all he'd have to do is announce that the Fed will create money until the economy comes back.
> 
> Agree? Disagree? Any better ideas?


Didn't he already. Don't they have plans for QE3? Lol. But seriously I agree.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Rumor has it, BB is going to announce QE3 tomorrow.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I read somewhere that he would lean in the QE3 direction without making the full out statement until later in the year; so not to effect the election. 
I'm curious to see what he says tomorrow. 
I think he'll do it (QE3), and IMHO it's a stupid idea.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sure, I'll agree with that, but theres tons of things he could do to destroy the economy. Wouldnt ceasing all Fed operations accomplish the same thing? I'm certainly not defending the Feds actions, but without them continuously pumping money into the system, it would all collapse also, and we'd have the big reset. If (if, hah!) I know this is going to happen, I'd rather just go ahead and get it over with.
This is the situation we have gotten into, and we're screwed either way.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

BillS said:


> If Ben Bernanke wanted to destroy the dollar so Obama could declare martial law and cancel the elections, all he'd have to do is announce that the Fed will create money until the economy comes back.
> 
> Agree? Disagree? Any better ideas?


He DOESN'T want to destroy the dollar so Obama will declare martial law and cancel the elections...there you go again Bill....if he releases QE3 it'll be in the hopes of stimulating the economy or at least kick the can down the road...most people realize it would be detrimental to our economy if he did that...I hope Bernanke will ultimately see it that way..


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

db2469 said:


> He DOESN'T want to destroy the dollar so Obama will declare martial law and cancel the elections...there you go again Bill....if he releases QE3 it'll be in the hopes of stimulating the economy or at least kick the can down the road...most people realize it would be detrimental to our economy if he did that...I hope Bernanke will ultimately see it that way..


How does that line go about expecting different results from the SAME actions go again?  :nuts: :lolsmash:


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree Blob...but Bernanke is out of bullets and desperate..


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

db2469 said:


> I agree Blob...but Bernanke is out of bullets and desperate..


I hope it's just incompetence and not something more sinister...

I don't have enough faith in the intelligence of most .gov functionaries to believe most conspiracy theories... but... :dunno:


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

If the Fed quit buying treasuries at one of the weekly auctions, the auction would fail. Mark to market would cause all banks to then have to value their treasuries at zero. That would cause a complete collapse of the banking industry immediately.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*Don't be confused by reality*



BillS said:


> If Ben Bernanke wanted to destroy the dollar so Obama could declare martial law and cancel the elections, all he'd have to do is announce that the Fed will create money until the economy comes back.
> 
> Agree? Disagree? Any better ideas?


It's not true, the dollar is not a supply and demand currency, its a feel good currency. As the worlds primary reserve currency people need its stability and for year they had it, after the war US dollars were the go to economic vehicle. About thirty years of that and tricky dick was able to used the normalacy bias to pull the old bait and switch deleveraging the dollar from any real asset. Once that was done the dollar was worth ZERO in reality, because there was no prospect of ever running short on them. An overabundant supply reduces demand and a theoretically limitless supply eliminates demand all together, I mean image someone trying to sell you air... Still, people felt good about the dollar, they felt good about the US and its stability, and so they mutually agreed, sub-consciously, to pretend that it was worth something.

That ends when the delusion bursts, and the amount of money in the supply is irrelevant, except insofar as it suggests our dirty little secret, that our IOUs are POS and that if you get caught with one after the collapse you will be SOL.

The smartest thing for the US gov to do is what China is doing, buy physical gold or silver with (in re) worthless so that they have a basis for a new currency post collapse.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

db2469 said:


> He DOESN'T want to destroy the dollar so Obama will declare martial law and cancel the elections...there you go again Bill....if he releases QE3 it'll be in the hopes of stimulating the economy or at least kick the can down the road...most people realize it would be detrimental to our economy if he did that...I hope Bernanke will ultimately see it that way..


QE1 didn't work. QE2 didn't work. QE3 is only a step closer to the collapse of the dollar. Most, if not all countries in the history of the world that have tried to monetize their debt and debase their currency have collapsed. I don't know how they (Bernanke) think that the outcome here is going to be any different. Don't they understand that the more dollars they print, the less each one is worth? The only thing keeping the dollar solvent is the misguided belief on the part of the people using it that it has some intrinsic value. When people wake up and figure out it's literally not worth the paper it's printed on, it's going to be a bad day all the way around.

I just heard the talking head on Fox in the other room. Our debt is approaching 16,000,000,000,000.00 dollars. Realty Times, a real estate publication had a quote this morning: " ...the household sector is by far the largest single sector, with a more than $11 trillion share, the institute said." So if every American homeowner sold their home and donated the money to the government pay the debt, *we would still be 5 TRILLION dollars short of paying off the debt.* It's not the housing market that's "upside down", it's the whole country!

A sincere thank you to all the people in charge! Nicely done.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

The King has no clothes, but nobody cares until some wise kid says so....


----------

